# jar lid



## old.s.bottles (Apr 1, 2010)

I was told to post this in this forum. I want to know some info about it, value?


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 1, 2010)

another


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 1, 2010)

..a compressor, perhaps??


----------



## woody (Apr 1, 2010)

It goes to a Lafayette fruit jar. Red Book # 1450-1452

 Stopper neck finish 3 piece glass and metal stopper with glass portion marked: Patent Sept 2 1884


----------



## woody (Apr 1, 2010)

Here is the original patent for the jar.

http://www.google.com/patents?id=d6dBAAAAEBAJ&pg=PA39&dq=lafayette+jar&source=gbs_selected_pages&cad=2#v=onepage&q=lafayette%20jar&f=false


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 1, 2010)

Are the metal pieces that go with the various types of lids interchangable with eachother? In other word's how hard is it going to be to get a metal piece that will fit this, and then to find an owner for this?


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 4, 2010)

This is up on ebay for anyone who's interested... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120552238294&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## woody (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes, the metal pieces would be interchangeable with each other.
 Your lid should do well on eBay.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 4, 2010)

thanks, happy easter


----------



## woody (Apr 4, 2010)

It's doing good. Up to $8.00 already.......


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 4, 2010)

Ill bet 8 bucks it hits 10 dollars []


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 9, 2010)

Bump, bidding ends tomorrow for anyone who's interested


----------

